# Photoshoot Pricing?



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello, I'm very new to the photo forum so sorry if this is in the wrong place... lol
I have started photography about 2 years ago, and lately i've been asked to take senior photos for people. I usually don't charge for my friends, but I eventually want to do this for a living and I don't want to have that reputation. At the same time though, I am not sure what an appropriate charge would be. The last shoot I did took me about two days (12 hrs) and about a week to go through/process/edit the 800 photos. I only charged $100 for the shoot and about $50 for prints/materials/props... Obviously I am an amateur but what would you suggest I charge in the future as I progress? Thanks in advance for your feedback. 

Ps: I use a Nikon D3000 and lightroom 5

Here are some from my previous shoots.View attachment 76646


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 11, 2014)

Well for the future, I would suggest not taking 800 pictures hahaha.

I would say charge $250. Just for your time and cd, and if you want to give them a free 8x10 or something go ahead. And then charge per print.


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

Haha i don't know exactly how many but I was exaggerating. I took about 4 or 5 at a time.


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 11, 2014)

I always take more than one photo for a 'pose', just in case I get a blink or whatever.


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2014)

Amateurs don't charge anything.

If you charge you are no longer an amateur. Charge what the traffic will bear, but raising prices later involves several very difficult and expensive to over come marketing problems if you have hope of expanding your business.
Photography Business Secrets: The Savvy Photographer's Guide to Sales, Marketing, and More

The state of Georgia expects you to register with them and to collect and forward to them any sales taxes they are due. https://etax.dor.ga.gov/salestax/st3forms/st3_indx.aspx
The town you live in likely has a requirement that you register as a business and show proof that you have the minimum required amount of business liability insurance.

Home owner insurance policies usually do not cover claims (injury or photo equipment damage/loss) that result from conducting an undeclared business. Consult with your local City Clerk on local business registration/insurance requirements.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 11, 2014)

If you want to make a viable business out of this, you really should sit down and write out a business plan.  Figure out all of your expenses, including things like your gear, computer, office/home, vehicle & gas, advertising, licensing and insurance etc.  

Figure out how much time you put in and how much you want/need to pay yourself.  This should start to put you into the ball park of where you will want to have your prices.  

Also, you can/should check out what other photographers in your area are charging.  Don't let inexperience dictate your pricing.  If you are good, you should charge a good rate for your services.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 11, 2014)

Big Mike said:


> If you are good, you should charge a good rate for your services.



And it looks like the OP is better than a lot of those I see out there working on a regular basis.

To the OP, do you mind my asking how old you are?


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm 16.


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 11, 2014)

madisonofriel said:


> I'm 16.


woah! good on you!


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 11, 2014)

madisonofriel said:


> Thanks


You are definitely much better than a lot of other starting photographers,
You should start with a Facebook page, website second and make sure you charge the same as your competitors for a start (the ones in your league or slightly lower).
I wouldn't worry about they way you take photos (exceptional) but would start trying to define a style of editing.
Good luck, Im sure you will do well


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks so much, that really means alot! I am always worried about doing jobs for people, because I never know if the photos come out well enough to charge them...


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

Any suggestions for a free website? (coming from a cheapie) haha


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 11, 2014)

madisonofriel said:


> Thanks so much, that really means alot! I am always worried about doing jobs for people, because I never know if the photos come out well enough to charge them...


From someone who's been working as a professional photographer & charging for 4 years, I think you are at the stage of charging definitely.
Of course with EVERYONE there is room for improvement, but you have a nack for it. Just make some small "packages" for a start and then get going, Pm if you have any questions about packages etc


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 11, 2014)

madisonofriel said:


> Any suggestions for a free website? (coming from a cheapie) haha


Haha for a start I recommend wix.com great site, amazing layout. room for upgrading to own domain too


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes this is where I have no idea what to do... I don't know what other people charge, what would you charge for what I did?


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 11, 2014)

madisonofriel said:


> Yes this is where I have no idea what to do... I don't know what other people charge, what would you charge for what I did?


I would charge, for a start, $85 for 12 images on a disk with printing rights.
and make packages that have more pictures, and prints that cost more further on from that.
However, I don't live in your country and don't know price differences etc
But assuming you live in America, I would still charge that price.
Some may say nooooo don't do that, charge $300+ but really- If you want work, and you want bookings and you want to get a name for yourself for a start, thats exactly what I would charge. And also, as I said it give you time to get a very good idea on what styles you like (and other possibilities for revenue like pet photography or boudoir- when you get older)


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

Ok so $85 for every 12? because I will probably have around 60 finished prints.


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 11, 2014)

madisonofriel said:


> Ok so $85 for every 12? because I will probably have around 60 finished prints.


If you are happy to offer more. Go ahead, its your time afterall. And its certainly not a bad idea  But don't add photos for the hell of it, only include your best. So 10 extra images is great, but not if all 10 look the same. Do you understand what I mean?


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah I gotcha. I just let her pick which ones she wanted... It was kinda a favor type job ya know? and she wants pretty much one of each in B&W


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 11, 2014)

madisonofriel said:


> Yeah I gotcha. I just let her pick which ones she wanted... It was kinda a favor type job ya know? and she wants pretty much one of each in B&W


Since b/w (and not the post processed kind, just simple b/w) is fairly easy and takes minimal time I almost always offer a b/w copy of each image surplus to what amount has been paid for (plus it makes them feel like they have something for free)
So that's a great start.
Next time though, I wouldn't let the client pick. It is your work and reputation, what if they pick one that isn't actually very good (but they like it) if they show people and tell them you took it, it could represent you badly 
Friends-wise thats okay but don't let clients pick. x


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah exactly my thoughts. I definitely will not make all the exceptions i did for her in the future haha


----------



## YoungPhotoGirl (Jun 11, 2014)

madisonofriel said:


> Yeah exactly my thoughts. I definitely will not make all the exceptions i did for her in the future haha


Good on you, and good luck for the future. You will be fine. Confidence is the key- If you believe your work is good other will. If you are unsure and ask alot then others with question it too 
Best wishes! x


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 11, 2014)

madisonofriel said:


> I'm 16.



Wow.

I hate you.

Now that we've got those pleasantries out of the way, I would echo the "Good on you" remark. You're far ahead of many olde... um, "more seasoned" photographers in terms of what you're producing. Your work is very nice.

As to what to charge, well, that'll be determined, at least in part, by what the market in your area will support. If every other photographer would charge $250.00 for a senior portrait session, you don't want to come in at $400.00. Suffice it to say, your afternoons will be free. Price yourself competitively. Don't be the most expensive, but stay away from being the least expensive, as well. 

As for a website, I used Wix.com initially, but that was back in the day when they supported only flash. They support HTML now, but I've no experience with that with them. My current site was built with Weebly.com (which I learned about here), and I'm very happy with it. It's easy to use for the initial site build, and it's a piece of cake to update.

Which reminds me, I need to do that.

Seriously, though, 16? You could have a solid future ahead of you if you play it right...


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 11, 2014)

madisonofriel said:


> Thanks so much, that really means alot! I am always worried about doing jobs for people, because I never know if the photos come out well enough to charge them...



Don't let that stop you.

If a client is dissatisfied with the results, fix it; work with them. Give them a discount or offer a reshoot; whatever. Do what you need to do to get the client to a point where they would recommend you. Don't let yourself build a reputation of being the guy who's difficult to work with...


----------



## paigew (Jun 11, 2014)

I think 250 is a good price for now. I don't think the quality is quite there to charge full rates. But you certainly should be compensated for your time. 

Blogger is a good free, easy to use site. Lots of photographers use it. 

You are off to a great start here! I'm sure if you stick around and post for critique often you will be doing very well for yourself by the time high school ends [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paigew (Jun 11, 2014)

I am going to add that you should be able to produce consistent results before charging. Which I assume you can, based on what I see. (Focused,exposed well etc). Having a website with your work clues in clients on what they can expect. Quality wise. Having a nice sized portfolio before you start charging is a must IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Jun 11, 2014)

madisonofriel said:


> I'm 16.


props.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 11, 2014)

Wait a minute, back up the bus! I think you'll need to check into what applies because being under 18 I don't know if you can be in business independently or not. And if you're handling other people's money that seem like it might be putting you into business. In my state it depends on how much money is made whether or not taxes have to be paid etc. 

I would suggest you go back and read what Keith posted and get with your parents and start checking into what applies in your state.

You took some nice portraits but I think you need to be aware of how you're framing shots (so you don't cut off lettering or crop too tight), think about your backgrounds that show in the frame (posts in the background etc.), check and comb/arrange the hair when the subject changes poses, and make sure you're getting a proper exposure (some look off to me). 

Pricing might vary where you live, you might need to see what the price range is in _your_ area. If possible I'd consider getting suggestions and advice from a professional photographer in your area, being a student you might find someone willing to let you observe some of their sessions. 

There are resources on sites like  American Society of Media Photographers  but those are geared to adults over 18 who can own their own business. You may need to have your parents sign contracts, etc. because I think those are considered legal documents. If you just wanted to take some friends' pictures with no payment you might be fine doing that with your parents' permission, but anything beyond that could put your parents into a position of being legally responsible, they'll need to be involved in doing this with you.


----------



## paigew (Jun 11, 2014)

Babysitting vs taking photos. I would be far more concerned liability wise with babysitting yet no one would bat an eye over charging for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you very much! Hahaha I agree on the pricing I will probably call some local people around here and see what they have to say. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh no its nothing that serious, and I'm not making enough to be called a business. And my parents are fully involved


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

Haha exactly.. thanks for the tips


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 11, 2014)

Facebook would probably be a really good place for you to start. Since you're in high school many of your friends and people you know will be graduating. Post some of your work periodically and perhaps some kind of deal just so people know that you do this kind of work. At this early stage you could probably keep it all on your personal page but in the near future you'll want to make a separate FB page dedicated solely to the business. I'd worry about a web page later after you've got some traction. That's only my opinion though. Good luck.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 11, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> To the OP, do you mind my asking how old you are?





madisonofriel said:


> I'm 16.



Good lord! You're better than most adults that I know starting out, haha. Definitely room for improvement, but you've got a solid start! 



sscarmack said:


> Well for the future, I would suggest not taking 800 pictures hahaha.
> 
> I would say charge $250. Just for your time and cd, and if you want to give them a free 8x10 or something go ahead. And then charge per print.



I charge $250 just for my time, haha. But for senior portraits I throw in hair and makeup, because they better they look, the more they buy, hahaha.

That being said, I think for *you* $250 for time and a disk might be a good place to start. But be selective about what you're giving them. Don't give them 800 photos... give them like... 30 at most.

Don't get comfortable at that price point forever though. As you get better, and become better known, you're going to be able to charge more (and from the look of it, if you keep going at the rate you are, it won't be long until you can do that).



paigew said:


> Babysitting vs taking photos. I would be far more concerned liability wise with babysitting yet no one would bat an eye over charging for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed. 

Also... Unrelated to your photos... if you're responding to someone's post in particular, if you click the button underneath their post with the "reply with quote" button, it'll quote them, so everyone knows you you're responding to.

If you want to respond to multiple people in one post (like I'm doing here), you can click the little thought bubble with the + sign next to it on each post you want to respond to. And then on the last post click the "reply with quote" button and it'll bring in *all* the quotes you'd like to respond to. :sillysmi:


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > To the OP, do you mind my asking how old you are?
> ...




HAHAHA ok thanks for that. Im sure ill get the hang of it  Thanks so much! and lol i ended up with 30-40. I had to sort around 700 since I took 5 at a time. lol thanks for the tip.


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> Facebook would probably be a really good place for you to start. Since you're in high school many of your friends and people you know will be graduating. Post some of your work periodically and perhaps some kind of deal just so people know that you do this kind of work. At this early stage you could probably keep it all on your personal page but in the near future you'll want to make a separate FB page dedicated solely to the business. I'd worry about a web page later after you've got some traction. That's only my opinion though. Good luck.



Yes I am considering that... And I don't have a facebook soo... haha


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Jun 11, 2014)

madisonofriel said:


> Yes I am considering that... And I don't have a facebook soo... haha



Awe man, that would have really helped you out by already having a network of friends that are graduating.


----------



## e.rose (Jun 11, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> madisonofriel said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am considering that... And I don't have a facebook soo... haha
> ...



It won't be hard as a 16 year old to quickly build that network. 

She just needs to create one. The rest will happen. :lmao:


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 11, 2014)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> madisonofriel said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I am considering that... And I don't have a facebook soo... haha
> ...



Yeah I know! Great idea though.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 11, 2014)

madisonofriel said:


> TreeofLifeStairs said:
> 
> 
> > Facebook would probably be a really good place for you to start. Since you're in high school many of your friends and people you know will be graduating. Post some of your work periodically and perhaps some kind of deal just so people know that you do this kind of work. At this early stage you could probably keep it all on your personal page but in the near future you'll want to make a separate FB page dedicated solely to the business. I'd worry about a web page later after you've got some traction. That's only my opinion though. Good luck.
> ...



You're 16 and you're not on Facebook?

Are you 16 and Amish?


----------



## paigew (Jun 12, 2014)

Teens don't really use fb anymore as much. It's all about twitter + Instagram.  Their parents are on fb lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 12, 2014)

^^^ Sad but true


----------



## madisonofriel (Jun 12, 2014)

Steve5D said:


> madisonofriel said:
> 
> 
> > TreeofLifeStairs said:
> ...



LOL I think if I was Amish I wouldn't be on here either? Nooo I used to have one but it was too much of a time waster for me.


----------

